# Portal 2



## Sunray (Apr 19, 2011)

Its nearly here, 6 hours left to go, their interesting marketing trick didn't work, though I did buy Super Meat boy.

I wonder if this is a new version of the source engine?

I've pre-purchased it from steam for my 5 quid discount, kinda odd given the pre-purchase being essentially defunct by the use of steam.  Its not like its going to run out of copies is it!

Looking forward to this updated version....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 19, 2011)

A mate of mine got a free copy and was smugly declaring it on Facebook. Amusingly it had no affect on my because the first Portal was shit so I doubt this will be better...


----------



## revol68 (Apr 19, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> A mate of mine got a free copy and was smugly declaring it on Facebook. Amusingly it had no affect on my because the first Portal was shit so I doubt this will be better...


 
the first portal was shit? 

are you mad?


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm attempting to gift this to a mate but the stupid thing doesn't think I'm entering the characters properly (you know, those stupid enter stuff from a box so as to check you're not a bot things).


----------



## Sunray (Apr 19, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> A mate of mine got a free copy and was smugly declaring it on Facebook. Amusingly it had no affect on my because the first Portal was shit so I doubt this will be better...


 
I liked the 1st one. Thought it was an ingenious game idea.

I like puzzle games though.

This looks like it will be a lot more complex.


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 19, 2011)

revol68 said:


> the first portal was shit?
> 
> are you mad?


 
Clearly. Portal was genius, anyone who thinks otherwise is some kind of heathen.


----------



## Garek (Apr 19, 2011)

First Portal was awesome. Espceially when you consider that it was just a throwaway game in the Orange Box.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 19, 2011)

Sunray said:


> Its nearly here, 6 hours left to go, their interesting marketing trick didn't work, though I did buy Super Meat boy.
> 
> I wonder if this is a new version of the source engine?


 
there is no such thing, really. It's been incrementally improved with each new game and was designed to be modular and upgraded a bit at a time depending on the needs of the particular game.

I will be playing on xbox, for my sins. My computer just won't make it look as good


----------



## Garek (Apr 19, 2011)

*explodes with excitement*

I played the first 2 minutes. Then had to go to work  Pulled a sicky the other week so that plan was out the window 

Source engine is holding up well. Game looks pretty lovely.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 19, 2011)

I hadn't realised that the co-op play is cross platform between ps3 and pc. Is this a first?


----------



## grit (Apr 20, 2011)

fen_boy said:


> I hadn't realised that the co-op play is cross platform between ps3 and pc. Is this a first?


 
I dont know of any other examples..


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 20, 2011)

got this last night, am enjoying it so far , nice humour in it , not far enough into it to have discovered the other gameplay elements but that should be rectified in the next evening or so


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Sunray (Apr 21, 2011)

Its very good. Its starts off sort of like the old one and then diverges.

Its now


----------



## Cid (Apr 22, 2011)

I should really go into work and get something down, then hang out on the roof drinking beer. Or maybe I should pop down to the centre and see an exhibition, or just go for a walk or a bike ride. 

Maybe.


----------



## al (Apr 22, 2011)

Just finished the singleplayer, really enjoyed it. Some people have complained that it's short but I don't mind games that can be completed in one or two sessions - it was a good story, fantastic gameplay - and I still have to find someone to play co-op with (beardslap on 360 if anyone's interested...)

edit - post 1111, cool eh?


----------



## Cid (Apr 24, 2011)

Finished it, brilliant.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 24, 2011)

errrmm... what is it, exactly? (srsly!)


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 24, 2011)

why this cost so much ! It Orange box was never 35 quid for 5 games.
Portal 2 is there more levers then Portal.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 24, 2011)

It's a longer game and there's a co-op mode.


----------



## dogmatique (Apr 24, 2011)

GF: "What are you laughing at?"
ME: "This computer game"
GF: "Seriously?"
ME: "It's funny!"

Not something that's ever happened before...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 24, 2011)

It is funny, though whether it's funnier than the first one is debatable. It looks a *lot* better and just looking at the immense landscape is quite jaw-dropping... there are also new ingredients in the puzzles, and lots more backstory, which is both funny and good plot. There are lots of little jokes and easter eggs and things to play with during the game too.

It did still only take me about nine hours of gameplay. That's a problem with games that have no filler. Even lots of good games still have thick slabs of filler to them - Bioshock, Dragon Age, they all have fights and wandering-around-bits which draw out the gameplay time, whereas the Portals are just new stuff new stuff new stuff all the way through. Even the puzzles are quite short (I think they're easier this time, though that may be because I'm now pretty well trained for TESTS) and vary a lot and introduce new elements.

I'm not interested in multiplayer so that means I've basically paid £30 for nine hours of game. Is that bad? Well, it was nine bloody good hours. It's not often you get nine hours of engrossing entertainment for £30. So I'm happy.

There's a new song at the end too btw, and if you liked the satirical elements of Bioshock, you'll probably appreciate lots of it which I shouldn't mention for spoiler reasons.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 24, 2011)

_Read again_



> FM
> There's a new song at the end too btw, and if you liked the satirical elements of Bioshock, you'll probably appreciate lots of it which I shouldn't mention for spoiler reasons.


 Is there any cake ?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 24, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> Is there any cake ?


 
That would be a spoiler.


----------



## Garek (Apr 24, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It is funny, though whether it's funnier than the first one is debatable. It looks a *lot* better and just looking at the immense landscape is quite jaw-dropping... there are also new ingredients in the puzzles, and lots more backstory, which is both funny and good plot. There are lots of little jokes and easter eggs and things to play with during the game too.


 
Just finished it and I am now playing it for a second time to look for all the Easter Eggs.

On the point of it looking, well, yes it does but also really dated. The light from fire doesn't flickers and eveything can feel rather boxy a times.


----------



## Cid (Apr 25, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It is funny, though whether it's funnier than the first one is debatable. It looks a *lot* better and just looking at the immense landscape is quite jaw-dropping... there are also new ingredients in the puzzles, and lots more backstory, which is both funny and good plot. There are lots of little jokes and easter eggs and things to play with during the game too.
> 
> It did still only take me about nine hours of gameplay. That's a problem with games that have no filler. Even lots of good games still have thick slabs of filler to them - Bioshock, Dragon Age, they all have fights and wandering-around-bits which draw out the gameplay time, whereas the Portals are just new stuff new stuff new stuff all the way through. Even the puzzles are quite short (I think they're easier this time, though that may be because I'm now pretty well trained for TESTS) and vary a lot and introduce new elements.



Yeah, i still haven't finished dragon age, it's enjoyable but there are so many repetitive elements that I get a bit bored at times... Portal 2 kept me involved throughout and had a really satisfying ending. As you say the puzzles could have been better, some had me really stumped but not often (and usually because I was a bit fucked and not looking properly), the mechanics could probably have been stretched a bit more for some more spectacular set pieces.



> I'm not interested in multiplayer so that means I've basically paid £30 for nine hours of game. Is that bad? Well, it was nine bloody good hours. It's not often you get nine hours of engrossing entertainment for £30. So I'm happy.



I'm hearing great things about the multiplayer so am going to go through it with a friend at some point (obviously there's not much point doing it with someone who's been through before). 



> There's a new song at the end too btw, and if you liked the satirical elements of Bioshock, you'll probably appreciate lots of it which I shouldn't mention for spoiler reasons.



Yeah, there's clearly been _a lot_ put into it, also loved JK Simmons' voice acting. I think I'll get one replay out of it, like Garek i want all the easter eggs... It seems expensive but I've got a lot more out of it than any game since um... Portal. A level editor would be good.


----------



## FunkyUK (Apr 25, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> errrmm... what is it, exactly? (srsly!)


It's a First Person puzzle game



dogmatique said:


> GF: "What are you laughing at?"
> ME: "This computer game"
> GF: "Seriously?"
> ME: "It's funny!"
> ...


 
Mrs Wife (who has no interest in games at all) actually sits and watches me and /or my boy playing this for the laughs.

It's very well written, and being mocked by a sarcastic computer is well worth the 35 notes.  Co-Op is very good


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 26, 2011)

in terms of the puzzels  i steamed  through  every thing  till the  first aerial plate.  got a little stuck  (couldn't see intresting solution and  my timing isn't great) and decided to take a break

this  for  me is actually  quite good.  i hate  getting stuck.  frustration for me is  not  a good element of game play

i really like   your little companion    and.... 


Spoiler: whetley



i was really worried that he wouldn't  make an appearance after glados  crushed him  so i was really happy  when i snatched a glimpse of him in one of the laser rooms



can't  wait till i find a nice block of time  to sit down and get another chunk of the game done


----------



## al (Apr 28, 2011)

Cid said:


> Yeah, there's clearly been _a lot_ put into it, also loved JK Simmons' voice acting.



Cave Johnson is an hero....


----------



## fen_boy (May 1, 2011)

Just finished this. Excellent from start to finish. The ending in particular is superb.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 18, 2011)

just started in on this yesterday and must admit, i'm generally loving it atm, nicely paced, intuitive to learn how it all works,


----------



## dweller (Jun 15, 2011)

PC Version £12.99 at amazon and play with free delivery.
Just ordered a copy.


----------



## grit (Jun 15, 2011)

dweller said:


> PC Version £12.99 at amazon and play with free delivery.
> Just ordered a copy.


 
Where? I see it for 23?

Nevermind found what you were talking about.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 15, 2011)

Me and a mate completed the co-operative version of this the other day. I'm amazed we're still talking to each other, so many times was the phrase 'oops, I should've moved the _other_ portal, I think you're dead now' uttered...

Anyhow, an absolute joy of a game. If there was an option to make and share your own levels I'd never be seen in daylight again.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Jun 22, 2011)

fen_boy said:


> I hadn't realised that the co-op play is cross platform between ps3 and pc. Is this a first?


 
Def not the last, now with steam on the PS3. Shame really that Microsoft haven't signed up to it as well. PC - PS3 - 360 multiplayer would be sweet.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 29, 2011)

Just finished it. Fantastic game. Valve are gods. Went straight back in, to play with the Developer Commentary turned on


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 5, 2011)

Half price on steam until tomorrow.


----------



## tommers (Oct 5, 2011)

And free DLC on Xbox and, I presume, PC.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 8, 2011)

Finally got my hands on it not so long ago and have nearly finished it.  Absolutely love it, it's a great progression on from the first one.  The only downside for me was Whetley.  I found his 'humour' got old very quickly.

I also wish propulsion gel genuinely existed.  Oh the fun we could have...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 8, 2011)

Played co-op for about an hour yesterday. Quite enjoyable, so far. And yes, free DLC, which is nice.

Haven't tried out the single player yet.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 28, 2011)

Portal 2 Puzzle Creator Coming Soon

http://www.thinkwithportals.com/blog.php?id=6632&p=1


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 28, 2011)

i got a bit bored with this


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Aug 7, 2013)

Just replayed Portal 2 again, it really is a cracker.

I've also realised i've never done the co-op missions. I'm on PC - does anyone fancy joining me for some co-op fun?


----------



## Silva (Aug 9, 2013)

I would, if my laptop wouldn't melt. After NSMB, Portal 2 is perhaps the best game to have fun while playing very poorly


----------



## Crispy (Feb 2, 2015)

I've played some of the fan-made levels on Steam Workshop and there's some pretty good stuff on there. This, however, looks amazing. In production for 3 years, it's a whole new story. Available on Steam 31st March/


----------

